# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Përse moderatorët ndërhyjnë në postimet e temat e mia?

## Enush

Me date 7 qeshor hapa nje teme tek muzika me titulli "cfare kenge ju perfaqeson sot" http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...50#post2290450 Te  e nesermen ajo teme ishte bashkuar me temen e pershendetjeve! Sinqerisht nuk me erdhi mire fare...

Shpreha pakenaqesine time ne vazhdim te temes, i shkruajta edhe nje mes. privat Administratores por asnje pergjigje dhe asnje shpjegim.

Per te qene me e qarte nje kenge qe perfaqeson gjendjen tende emocjanle nuk ka te bej aspak me nje kenge, ku pershendesim te tjeret apo me nje kenge qe po degjojme ne momente te ndryshme... A mund te me thoni pse kjo teme u bashkua me temen e pershendetjeve...

Flm per pergjigjen, por edhe po nuk patet kohe te pergjigjeni prap flm.

----------


## ILMGAP

Enush do mund të shfrytëzoja dhe unë këtë temën tënde për një problem timin .
Kisha dje një temë e cila ishte : *Pyetje:Çfarë Mendoni,Si Ndodhi Kështu?* e cila tanimë është në koshin e plehrave (të forumit) arsyet nuk i di shpresoj të mi tregoj Admini . Ju Faleminderit.

Enush m'vjen shumë keq nëse përgjigj-ja ime të ka acaruar dhe më shumë.

----------


## Enush

Aspak nuk me vjen keq. shpresoj e keni pergjigje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Enush

Albo forumi eshte i juaji, por te kendshem e bejne vetem antaret... si diktator po silleni vertet dhe po me vjen shume shume keq, zhgenjimi i dyte...

Pse e mbyllet kete teme?!!!
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=110605

----------


## Albo

Probleme me forumin kane anetaret e rinj qe nuk dijne se si funksionon forumi ose nuk e kuptojne dot qe forumi nuk eshte hapur si nje mjet per tu perdorur nga ju per qellimet tuaja personale, por si nje vendtakimi ku te gjithe anetaret e forumit te kene mundesi te shpehin mendimin e tyre mbi nje teme. Po te shpjegoj se si funksion forumi qe te mesosh, meqenese je anetare e re:

*Perse moderatoret ma bashkuan temen me nje teme tjeter?*

Sepse nuk mund te lejojme qe cdo anetar i forumit te hapi te njejten teme ne forum. Po ta lejonim nje gje te tille, do te ishte kthyer forumi ne xhungel ku nuk e merr vesh i pari te dytin. Nese nje teme ekzistuese eshte hapur me pare ne forum, tema e re e hapur bashkohet me temen ekzistuese, ne menyre qe te gjitha mendimet e anetareve te jene te renditura nen nje teme. Ne menyre qe ti si anetare e forumit kur te lexosh ate teme, te gjesh te renditura te gjitha mendimet e anetareve te forumit, te mos te duhet te shfletosh 4-5 tema te ndryshme qe flasin per te njejten gje.

*Perse me jane fshire postimet ne temen X?*

Arsyet e fshirjeve te postimeve nga moderatoret ne tema jane disa, por ato me kryesoret jane:

a. Jane replika personale midis anetareve qe largojne vemendjen nga tema.
b. Jane postime jashte temes qe po diskutohet.
c. Jane sharrje e ofendime apo materiale te pahijshme.

Moderatoret i fshijne ne menyre qe te mbahet tema e pastert dhe te mbahet diskutimi ne shina.

*Perse mbi mbyllni temat qe hapa ne lidhje me artikujt qe kopjova nga gazetat?*

Tek forumit e shtypit e politikes, nuk do te thote qe cdo lajm qe lexoni ne gazete mund ta sillni ne forum. Forumi nuk eshte gazete, e as kafene. Forumi eshte vendi ku diskutohen LAJMET KRYESORE TE DITES apo PROBLEMATIKA KRYESORE SHQIPTARE. Lajme gazetat mund te nxjerrin me qindra ne dite, por vetem 2-3 prej tyre jane lajme kryesore qe meritojne te diskutohen ne forum nga anetaret e forumit.

Gjithashtu duhet te keni te qarte te beni dallimin midis LAJMIT dhe KOMENTIT. Artikulli qe perben nje lajm eshte nje artikull qe hedh drite mbi ate qe ka ndodhur. Kurse komenti eshte nje analize apo koment personal i X personi mbi ate lajm. Te gjithe anetaret e te gjithe gazetaret mund te bejne "komente", por lajmi eshte NJE. Keshtu qe cdo teme e re qe hapet tek forumi Tema e Shtypit te Dites apo Aktualitete Shoqerore duhet te jete LAJM e jo koment. Anetaret e forumit duan te mesojne lajmin perpara se te bejne komentin e tyre personal mbi ate lajm. Komentet e shtypit apo komentet tuaja mund ti beni ne vazhdim ne ate teme pasi te kene sjelle ne krye te asaj teme LAJMIN.

Dhe perpara se te hapni nje teme te re ne forum duhet ti beni vetes pyetje:

- A ekziston nje teme e tille ne forum, hapur me pare?
- A eshte kjo nje teme me interes per te gjithe anetaret e forumit, apo eshte nje teme me interes vetem per mua?

*Une futem ne forum per te kaluar kohen e per te bere gallate...*

Te gjithe ata qe futen ne forum per tu tallur dhe per te bere gallate, fluturojne me shkelma nga forumi shqiptar pasi forumi nuk eshte kafene ku vritet koha kot. Moderatoret do t'iu paralajmerojne, do tu fshijne postimet jashte teme neper tema, dhe po vazhduat ne ate menyre, do perjashtoheni edhe nga forumi.

Forumi Shqiptar nuk eshte hapur per ta mbushur me fjale bosh, por per ta mbushur me fjale qe zene vend, informacion dhe mendime me vlere qe u hyjne ne pune te gjitheve. Kijeni edhe kete parasysh.

*Pse moderatoret nuk me japin pergjigje kur ankohem?*

Kontaktoni ne privat me moderatoret qe moderojne ne forumet perkatese per shpjegime. Nuk eshte nevoja te hapni teme tek verejtjet pasi ne forum hapen me dhjetra tema e behen me qindra postime ne dite, cfare do te behej sikur te gjithe anetaret te ankoheshin duke hapur nje teme ankese?! Dhe stafi i forumit nuk e ka kohen e tepert qe tu japi shpjegime koke me koke te gjitheve. Jane 43000+ anetare te regjistruar ne forum e vetem 40 moderatore.

Albo

----------

